
RIP Firefox - DanielGeisler
After being a fanatical Netscape/Firefox user for 15 years I was forced to switch to Chrome due to Mozzilla's absolute incompetence. For half a year Firefox has been continually bringing my computer to a halt through utilizing all my CPU and RAM resources. So I finally installed Chrome. As a software engineer and a web developer I thought I would extend Mozilla the courtesy of explaining the departure of a loyal customer. So I went to Mozilla's comment page, but was unable to to leave a comment because I wasn't running the current version of Firefox. So I fired up Firefox and returned to the page and selected the option to express I was unhappy with Firefox, but they only had a 120 character limit to the message. I couldn't submit the message I wrote. I was outraged!!! I went to their Facebook page but it only allows you to "like" Firefox and doesn't allow the posting of messages. I have uninstalled Firefox from my computer. Mozzilla has dug a hole, jumped in and pulled the hole in behind them. And the hole is their grave. RIP Firefox!
======
DanielGeisler
Let me add that the straw that broke the camels back was not my frustration
with how Firefox itself ran, but Mozilla's appearance of a trying to radically
limit customer input! As a software developer I know things can go wrong, but
you always insure that the lines of communication are open. The attempt to
limit communicate when things are not going well is tantamount to committing
product suicide!

~~~
icebraining
According to a message of a Mozilla member they are awashed with feedback, so
it may be a way to try to force people to distill their message instead of
sending huge and redundant WOTs. Remember Pascal's "I would have written a
shorter letter, but I did not have the time."

If you feel the need to send something larger, there is still the mailing
lists, newsgroups, IRC and of course, just posting it elsewhere and sending a
link.

~~~
DanielGeisler
The accepted message length is less than the limit for Twitter. Small is good.
Microscopic, not so much. I figured I would just let my message find its own
way back to Mozilla from here.

------
rhizome
Funny, I just switched back to Firefox for development due to the prevalence
of tab crashes in Chrome.

~~~
darreld
Yup. Me too. I'm tired of Chrome's flakiness and process per tab as well as
process per plugin. Back to FireFox as default browser.

~~~
nsmartt
I'm confused as to why it matters if there's a different process for each
plugin/tab. Care to elaborate? Also, what flakiness have you experienced?

~~~
rhizome
Process-per-tab is supposed to cut down on single tabs taking down the whole
browser, but in Chrome's case it just means that Flash will crash daily
requiring you to reboot/reload tabs you didn't even know were running Flash.
That is, process-per-tab falls down a bit when the thing that crashes is
running in multiple tabs anyway.

------
ratnadinakar
Were there any addon's installed ?

------
icebraining
What's Mozilla's comment page?

~~~
DanielGeisler
<http://www.mozilla.org/contact/>

------
rorrr
> _I wasn't running the current version of Firefox_

Well here's your problem.

~~~
cstross
Let me guess: had he by any chance installed a metric buttload of extensions?
And then _not_ tried creating a new profile in order to isolate whatever was
soaking up the CPU cycles? Because that's usually the cause of Firefox
performance problems ...

~~~
DanielGeisler
Actually the frequent updates to Firefox break the compatibility of so many
extensions that it is rather difficult to run a buttload of extensions.

